
Every Supreme Court Justice Went to Harvard or Yale Law School - onetimemanytime
https://www.businessinsider.com/every-supreme-court-justice-went-to-harvard-or-yale-law-school-heres-where-they-went-for-undergrad-2016-2
======
pmdulaney
So I guess you could say that Harvard and Yale are centers of excellence for
constitutional law. Good for them!

------
tropo
That could change with Amy Coney Barrett, who is from Notre Dame.

